# Jam Session



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I spent the day making jam yesterday...69 jars of cherry and/or strawberry jam. That should last a while

I started pitting cherries as soon as the chores were done at 7:30am and finished up around 8pm. I could have done another batch of strawberry, but I was too tired to do anymore. :surrender:

These were all from free fruit that I got in my 'chicken boxes' on Thursday (stuff the store down the road saves for me before tossing in the dumpster).

Not bad for the cost of sugar, pectin and some canning lids. I used Tattler lids for most of them, but wanted to have some jars for giving as gifts too...so those were sealed with Ball lids (still made in the USA:usaflag. I got the pectin for .49 each on sale this spring when they were cleaning out last years stock, yippee! So altogether, I think I spent about $20 on the whole project.


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Good job crazy chicken lady, I love to read what all everyong is doing . I used to find all kind of free food too, Heck see a aplle tree in some one yard , stop an ask to buy a bag an most folks would tell me to take all I want... NO PROBLEN FOR ME , I was so well know for doing something with what other didn't want or simply had to much of, I would come home an setting on my porch would be a bag of some thing , still years later I never had found who all left what, but I was allways thank full for it all,,, keep up the good work, we know you'll eat well come winter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The jams will be real nice over the winter.  They also work out well in holiday baskets.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing prettier in the winter than jars of homemade jam!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, good stuff!

Gonna have grapes comin out my ears this year, so will barter some, make wine with some an my favorite.............Grape jelly!

Nice when the snow be blowin ta pop a lid an have some grape jelly on a biscuit, brings back memories a summer.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks! I already gave a couple jars to a friend for her birthday...very much appreciated.

My parents will be stopping for a visit in a week or so and I will send some home with them, plus some frozen fruit I put up too (peaches, strawberries, and cherries), and other canned goods if they want them. They have been traveling all summer and haven't had a garden or any time to can, so I am returning some of the home canned favors they have always bestowed upon me (plus the fact that they brought me up to do for myself instead of relying on the store for everything)!

My freezers are already full and it looks like I will need to put up some more shelves in the basement for more canned goods. Got some qt size canning jars on sale a couple weeks ago and I'm ready to fill those up too. 

I've always enjoyed seeing pics of other peoples shelves of canned goods...anyone want to start a thread and post pics?! I'm not sure I know how to post pics yet, but I'll see if I can give it a try when I get a chance.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

*Plum Jam*

I got a big box of plums from the store toss outs yesterday...kind of tart, but I figured they would make good jam.

I made 3 batches of jam and did 2 pressure canners of plums in light syrup.

There are still a bunch of plums to do something with today and lots of apples too. Not sure how much energy I have for canning today
!


----------



## AuntHattie (Oct 5, 2011)

*AuntHattie*

My mom used to make jam and seal it with parafin wax. I don't have a stove top that will allow me to us a hot water bath and I've never used the wax method. She is now 95 and doesn't remember how she did it. Any suggestions will be most appreciated. Does the jam need to be cooled before the wax is poured...etc.
PS...this is my first time on the site.


----------

